# Hand grinder for espresso advice



## ales (Feb 10, 2021)

I appreciate this has been debated to some degree in a few other threads, be it when discussing individual models or comparing X to Y, but thought I'd start my own nonetheless to keep it a little more focussed.

I'm looking for a grinder for my daily espressos and cappuccino (Gaggia Classic), meaning a very standard, traditional double shot (have a 14g double basket, might move to 18g) twice a day. I'm looking for a hand grinder as I don't have much kitchen counter space and do not want to add a machine to the top, plus as someone who enjoys the process of preparing a coffee I don't mind that it should take an extra minute compared to an electric.

After much looking around I've narrowed it down to a couple of the 1zpresso models, the JX (pro?) and the JE. Other contenders are/were the Aergind (good price though being smaller should be a little more work) and the Feld 47 from Knock and the Timemore grinders. Stuff like the Rhino and Porlex grinders are priced very attractively but the consensus seems to be that once you move up a bit to the kind of models I mentioned above the jump in quality and consistency is noticeable and worth it. Does that seem fair? What's your experience with these? Any alternatives at similar price (~£150) I should consider?

Willing to look to buy new, but would certainly be open to see if any second hand items are on the go, and will probably be posting in the wanted section once I've focussed/informed/narrowed down my choices.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

you may want to have a look at this one - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/arco-2-in-1-coffee-grinder--2#/

it looks like it will be a decent hand grinder for the price but you also have the option of paying an extra $200 for a motor so you can choose to use as a hand grinder or automatic.

i havent used any high end hand grinders myself so can't really offer any specific advice just thought you may be interested to add something a little left field to your list.

good luck with the search


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Personally, I'd inclined to stay with known makers of proven quality unless you like gambling.

I have the Aergrind and Feld2 and both are very good although as you correctly surmise, Aergrind is not am quite as much fun for espresso. Have you considered a Kinu 47? Have not seen anything adverse about them anywhere and only reasons for not having one are a wife and a Niche Zero


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

@ales Have you seen Dave C's review of the 1Zpresso?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Anything Made By Knock well definitely the Feldgrind and the Haushrind


----------



## ales (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. I hadn't looked into the Kinu as I was under the impression it was very expensive. It actually doesn't seem to be so, thought I can't seem to find any UK seller. I've just had to purchase a couple of items from Europe for work and am not keen to replicate the experience again any time soon ☹

Those 1zpresso video reviews are definitely encouraging, and so is the universal support for the Knock stuff.

Having said that, I've just realised the Timemore C2 is actually going real cheap on Amazon (£81!) and I've often seen it compared to these grinders as a fair peer (and again a step up from Porlex/Rhino etc) - I wonder how many people on here have experience with those?


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Any decent grinder with steel burrs will give you a better time that the Porlex/Rhino/Hario etc with their ceramic burrs and particularly for espresso.

Trust me I've been there in my earlier days. I use a Feld2 with Flair and Aergrind for V60/Aeropress when travelling away and no issues.......just as well really, our man the Knock proprietor does an amazing hermit impression, lol/

IIRC, Mr DaveC reviewed the 1ZPresso grinders quite favourably. No real personal knowlege of Timemore but my understanding is that they make quality kit. Their scales are things of beauty


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ales said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I hadn't looked into the Kinu as I was under the impression it was very expensive. It actually doesn't seem to be so, thought I can't seem to find any UK seller. I've just had to purchase a couple of items from Europe for work and am not keen to replicate the experience again any time soon ☹


 Don't think Kinu sell through retailers - you deal directly with them. I bought a Kinu 47 couple of years back for travel use. It's built like a tank and very well engineered. Didn't have any hassle buying direct but that was before we left the EU. If your budget can stretch to it - recommend considering it.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

The Timemore looks ok but after a quick google it seems like it might not be the best for espresso, so I think you might regret it. Personally I'd push the boat out a bit further and get one of the more premium grinders.

I've got a JX Pro which I really like and use daily, so that gets a +1 from me.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

https://www.cremashop.eu/en/info/term

When I was looking at handgrinders I considered the Kinu and might have ordered from the above European website. But they have suspended shipping to the UK for the time being. Brexit gets everywhere!!!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ales said:


> Having said that, I've just realised the Timemore C2 is actually going real cheap on Amazon (£81!) and I've often seen it compared to these grinders as a fair peer (and again a step up from Porlex/Rhino etc) - I wonder how many people on here have experience with those?


 The Timemore C2 burr is not espresso capable from what I have seen...

There's a photo of it here...

https://coffeechronicler.com/timemore-c2-review/


----------



## ales (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks all for the feedback. I'd seen that review of the Timemore anda few more, and it does seem like the consensus is that it can do espresso grind but won't excell and might in time become quite frustrating.

1zpresso and Knock seem the fore runners now then... May be time for a WTB post to try my luck in case any second hand ones are going...!


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

ales said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. I'd seen that review of the Timemore anda few more, and it does seem like the consensus is that it can do espresso grind but won't excell and might in time become quite frustrating.
> 
> 1zpresso and Knock seem the fore runners now then... May be time for a WTB post to try my luck in case any second hand ones are going...!


 I use a Feld 47 with a classic, couple of times a day at the moment. Its great, takes less than a minute to grind 18g for espresso.

I thought about about the 1zpresso models but preferred to buy something made in Scotland rather than shipped all the way from China. It also worked out cheaper.

However, I don't agree with Knocks work ethic at all, as you will read, they have zero customer service, literally zero.


----------



## Chilli90 (Dec 24, 2020)

I use a Commandante C40 with red clix for espresso. It tastes very good and I'm happy with the quality of the cup. However, I regret not going for electric. It is a pain regularly have grinding for espresso. I have now decided to go for a niche instead as it's small and also gives a good quality grind.


----------



## vct (Apr 13, 2020)

I've got a Feld47 paired up with a classic and use that for two doubles over the course of a day. It's a bit of a pain when that morphs in to two doubles twice a day on the weekend but the quality of the grind is excellent and I can easily take the grinder to work should I want an aeropress there. I absolutely don't regret it. I'll go electric one day (and keep the feld for aeropress/pour over) but for the price point I had it's been a fantastic buy. Just tricky to get hold of (I think I had three or four weeks of constantly checking the knock website).


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

JX pro here. It's great and we like it. We got it direct from Taiwan in a week.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I've got a mk1 feld that I use every morning and afternoon for a double espresso. I also have an Aergrind that I use for camping / travelling (not had a lot of use lately ). Been impressed of the quality of both. Added bonus that it is made in the uk (if only they would improve their customer service).


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I've got a mk1 feld that I use every morning and afternoon for a double espresso. I also have an Aergrind that I use for camping / travelling (not had a lot of use lately ). Been impressed of the quality of both. Added bonus that it is made in the uk (if only they would improve their customer service).


This is good to here as thinking of getting another espresso machine and plan on using my mk1 feld.....out of interest how fine do yiu need to go on the dial as a stating reference point


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Rdl81 said:


> This is good to here as thinking of getting another espresso machine and plan on using my mk1 feld.....out of interest how fine do yiu need to go on the dial as a stating reference point


 my dial doesn't quite zero, so for the coffee i've got on (Coffee Compass mystery 13) I'm at just under the full turn from lock, so the setting is reading zero. I usually find I don't have to go far around this point when dealing in either.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine doesn't zero either anymore it goes to about 3 beyond that


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

A worthy contender:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/espresso/comments/hjf5mv


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Another +1 for JX Pro.


----------

